

Show HN: Image Sniffer at commentto, coded in 2 days - kandarp_dave
http://commentto.com/?code=hackernews

======
kandarp_dave
This new Image Sniffer feature at commentto is in private beta at this time,
but with the link provided, you can take part in it. 50 invitations.

I think it's pretty cool, because you just select the images in the popup on
the page you are viewing, and the result is a nice looking excerpt such as
this one: <http://commentto.com/excerpt/14660>

Here's a screenshot of what it looks like in action (different excerpt):
[http://commentto.com/images/Screenshots/_privateBetaPopup.pn...](http://commentto.com/images/Screenshots/_privateBetaPopup.png)
The first iPad image is selected.

I think commentto has potential, because it helps people save online
information quickly and easily.

Please do provide feedback, as that will help me make this product more
robust. Thanks!

